# Movember



## jbocker (26 October 2011)

I was inspired by a discussion with a support group last weekend and decided to do Movember this year and have signed on. Just to add another degree of ugliness to my dial I will grow the Mo.

I used to have a Mo in the 80s (didnt everyone!) and on reflection looked like a 80s pr0n star. Now I will again with a greying stubbly poor excuse for a Mo return looking more like a pawn star.

hey if anyone else is doing this please respond. I will share a story in later message.

All the best.
_" sorry I havent come to clean ze pool"_


----------



## Julia (26 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

What's the purpose?  Is it some sort of fund raising programme?
If so, why would it raise money, i.e. why would anyone care whether you grow a mo or not?


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



Julia said:


> What's the purpose?  Is it some sort of fund raising programme?
> If so, why would it raise money, i.e. why would anyone care whether you grow a mo or not?




It started in Melb apparently and is now a world wide movement.




> ABOUT THE CAMPAIGN
> During November each year, Movember is responsible for the sprouting of moustaches on thousands of men’s faces in New Zealand and around the world. The aim of which is to raise vital funds and awareness for men’s health, specifically prostate cancer and depression in men.
> 
> On Movember 1st, guys register at Movember.com with a clean-shaven face and then for the rest of the month, these selfless and generous men, known as Mo Bros, groom, trim and wax their way into the annals of fine moustachery. Supported by the women in their lives, Mo Sistas, Movember Mo Bros raise funds by seeking out sponsorship for their Mo growing efforts.
> ...


----------



## jbocker (27 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



Julia said:


> What's the purpose?  Is it some sort of fund raising programme?
> If so, why would it raise money, i.e. why would anyone care whether you grow a mo or not?




Ah Julia you have searched for my sole. It can be to raise funds but that is not what inspires me.
I know blokes.
I know where we are weak.
We dont talk. To blokes. I mean we really dont talk. We tough it out because that what blokes do.
And we die.

And leave all you beautiful girls to live on without us.

And that is crap.


----------



## Tink (27 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

It has got alot bigger the last few years which is a good thing for mens health, we have the ads on the TV at the moment about people participating. 

I always thought they could shave off the mo or grow it, depending on their circumstance, to raise awareness.

http://au.movember.com/about


----------



## Julia (27 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



jbocker said:


> Ah Julia you have searched for my sole. It can be to raise funds but that is not what inspires me.
> I know blokes.
> I know where we are weak.
> We dont talk. To blokes. I mean we really dont talk. We tough it out because that what blokes do.
> ...



Ah, in that case, I totally support the idea.

But, btw, don't imagine that women have it all sorted either.
We can be unbelievably bitchy so unnecessarily toward one another.


----------



## namrog (28 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



Julia said:


> Ah, in that case, I totally support the idea.
> 
> But, btw, don't imagine that women have it all sorted either.
> We can be unbelievably bitchy so unnecessarily toward one another.




Oh that I do believe, and towards blokes as well....


----------



## LifeChoices (28 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



jbocker said:


> I was inspired by a discussion with a support group last weekend and decided to do Movember this year and have signed on. Just to add another degree of ugliness to my dial I will grow the Mo.
> 
> I used to have a Mo in the 80s (didnt everyone!) and on reflection looked like a 80s pr0n star. Now I will again with a greying stubbly poor excuse for a Mo return looking more like a pawn star.
> 
> ...




This movemver thing is so 2007. Every hero does what you do, and will grow the bikie handlebars - It's so pedestrian in my book. I'd be more than happy to sponsor anyone who does something they are very uncomfortable with - why not do something like this and earn some real dollars for your cause?


----------



## jbocker (28 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

Not interested in raising money.
In fact i would MUCH prefer you spend it on yourself.

Go spend $50 or $60 and get checked out. Make sure you are free of prostate cancer if you are older or testicular cancer if you are young.

Then go spend some more with your mate at the pub. Pisz off the sports and politics  and whinge talk for a while and ask how things are really going. Get some of the crap off your chest. Have a real heart to heart. 
It may be challenging, but you are his mate, he will be there for you.

Have the chat. 

JB


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



jbocker said:


> Not interested in raising money.
> In fact i would MUCH prefer you spend it on yourself.
> 
> Go spend $50 or $60 and get checked out. Make sure you are free of prostate cancer if you are older or testicular cancer if you are young.
> ...




Good comments jb. 

Lifechoices, mustaches may be a tad out of style, but that makes it all the more noticable. People ask WTF do you think you're doing and you can tell them. It's how I became aware of it.

The Hitler mo might just be too much of a faux pas IMO


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

It's not just 'Mo-vember' for the guys, girls can get in on it too.

I've decided to register 'Muff-vember' with the board of charities.  Go crazy girls, throw your tub of hot wax out...it's full on re-afforestation month.


----------



## jbocker (29 October 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

Maybe a little difficult for your followers to make their commitment evident publically Gringotts Bank. 

But Movember can be supported by our sisters - mo sistas to the mo bro. i dont  think there is a requirement to gro a mo. But the girls can do a enormously powerful job in the area of mens health. They have dads brothers husbands and sons and myriad of other male relations. I would move heaven and earth for my girls as I am sure many dads would, and if one of them has a word with me then I am ALL ears. If they told me they would be happier if I went to the docs - I would go*. 




* on that topic I have had a series of appointments with doctors and specialists to find out the cause of an erratic heart beat that i was feeling. 1 worried look from my girls was enough - off I went with their encouragement. They (and I) were happy I listened and did something about it.


----------



## dd83wa (2 November 2011)

*Movember!! NO EXCUSES!*

Come on guys, its a GREAT cause, even a $5 donation is a HUGE help. And you can reduce your taxable income in the process .
Im sure the issues Movember supports will affect everyone at some stage in their life, either directly or inderectly, there is NO EXCUSE

 My Mo will spark conversations, and no doubt generate some laughs; all in the name of raising vital awareness and funds for prostate cancer and male depression.
Why am I so passionate about men's health? 
*1 in 9 men will be diagnosed with prostate cancer in their lifetime 
*This year 20,000 new cases of the disease will be diagnosed 
*1 in 8 men will experience depression in their lifetime 

I'm asking you to support my Movember campaign by making a donation to: 
*Donating online at: http://mobro.co/DannyDyson
Thank you in advance for supporting my efforts to change the face of men's health. 
Danny Dyson


----------



## jbocker (5 November 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

Jeez after spending a few days on the road, had a look in the mirror. Not pretty.
Had some discussions on other matters with a couple of males recently, and I was surprised at the tough bravado out there - which is proving to be complete BS. The worst thing they think they are real. They dont know that they dont know, when all around them can see it. Sorry I cannot elaborate on the discussion - for confidential reasons.

Anyway have you had a date with the doc yet? 

Be interested to know if you know of anyone has done somthing about their health which may have been inspired by movember or discussion with someone this month.

Anyway back on the road tomorrow and will be off air for a few days.


----------



## LifeChoices (10 November 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

I heard an interesting discussion on testing and treating prostrate cancer on the weekend on 3AW.

http://media.mytalk.com.au/3AW/AUDIO/061111_Talking_Health.mp3

What shocked me is that this professor, who has looked into various studies, says it's a waste of time in most cases for men to get tested and treated for it.


----------



## DB008 (10 November 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*

I did the 'grow your Mo' thing (started a few weeks ago) and have caved already. 

It gets real itchy, food gets caught etc etc...not to mention the whole 70's+80's pr0n look, LOL.


----------



## jbocker (11 November 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



LifeChoices said:


> I heard an interesting discussion on testing and treating prostrate cancer on the weekend on 3AW.
> 
> http://media.mytalk.com.au/3AW/AUDIO/061111_Talking_Health.mp3
> 
> What shocked me is that this professor, who has looked into various studies, says it's a waste of time in most cases for men to get tested and treated for it.




The shock is All the more reason we try to understand the causes and prevention. Before that there needs to be awareness and what it is and what it can lead to. It is his opinion too that needs to weighed against others.


----------



## jbocker (11 November 2011)

*Re: Movember 2011*



DB008 said:


> I did the 'grow your Mo' thing (started a few weeks ago) and have caved already.
> 
> It gets real itchy, food gets caught etc etc...not to mention the whole 70's+80's pr0n look, LOL.




scratch scratch...
know how you feel!! Well done for starting!

Just dont cave on the communication DB008

ps I am looking like a pawnstar


----------



## prawn_86 (31 October 2012)

I have changed the title of this thread so it reflects Movember in general.

Who is doing it this year? Does anyone need donations? Why are you doing it?

Presonally i am only growing my chops, and unofficially, due to the fact that my 12yo face cannot grow a manly mo. I will however donate a few hundred bucks to others with more worth mo's


----------



## saiter (31 October 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> I have changed the title of this thread so it reflects Movember in general.
> 
> Who is doing it this year? Does anyone need donations? Why are you doing it?
> 
> Presonally i am only growing my chops, and unofficially, due to the fact that my 12yo face cannot grow a manly mo. I will however donate a few hundred bucks to others with more worth mo's




I am doing it this year to try and raise awareness as I feel that Men's Health has taken a back seat to Women's Health (really, there should be no distinction) in recent years e.g. breast cancer. I am hoping that people will think about Movember and therefore prostate cancer when they see the moustache. Maybe this will get them to read up about it a bit more or urge their father/brother to go and see a GP for a check-up.


----------



## dutchie (31 October 2012)

saiter said:


> I am doing it this year to try and raise awareness as I feel that Men's Health has taken a back seat to Women's Health (really, there should be no distinction) in recent years e.g. breast cancer. I am hoping that people will think about Movember and therefore prostate cancer when they see the moustache. Maybe this will get them to read up about it a bit more or urge their father/brother to go and see a GP for a check-up.




I agree saiter.

I'm doing it again this year for same reasons.

Heard a story the other night about a bloke who had medical check ups all the time in his later years because he had heart problem. But non tested for prostrate cancer. You can guess what he died of.

So talk to your doctor and be specific about what you want checked!


----------



## DB008 (1 November 2012)

I'm also doing it this year. See how far I get, the 'MO does get itchy after a few weeks....


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2012)

I'm in. This is my first year. 

Hopefully we beat Canada this year, they're currently in front! Even the UK is beating us. Australia in third.

http://mobro.co/kennas


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2012)

My first year.

Going to raise $1000. What I don't get in donations, I will pay the rest.

You can donate just a dollar or 10 here: http://mobro.co/kennas

Day 1.

NO MO.


----------



## JTLP (2 November 2012)

First year as well...will battle to grow but give it a go anyway!


----------



## cogs (3 November 2012)

I'm in, in last year also. We still don't live as long as the other sex and get far less attention. Good fun!

A tad annoying at first, and have to get some extra tools (never usually part of my daily kit) to groom the caterpiller.

Now, what style?

Know a couple of girls who could give us a good run also.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2012)

cogs said:


> Now, what style?
> :



I'm going Trucker if my employer allows. I'm growing all over at the moment due to the long long weekend and hope to have something shaping up by Wednesday.


----------



## CanOz (4 November 2012)

kennas said:


> *I'm going Trucker* if my employer allows. I'm growing all over at the moment due to the long long weekend and hope to have something shaping up by Wednesday.




You mean like this??


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2012)

http://au.movember.com/mospace/


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> You mean like this??



LOL, not quite. 

Trucker isn't an option, but I can be semi-trucker.

Week one down.

http://au.movember.com/mospace/


----------



## prawn_86 (7 November 2012)

If anyone else wants to share their links it might help with donations


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2012)

Pictures are mandatory fellas... c'mon, kennas has stumped up, let see them mo's.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2012)

wayneL said:


> Pictures are mandatory fellas... c'mon, kennas has stumped up, let see them mo's.



Ron Jeremy called to see if I wanted to hang with him last night.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Ron Jeremy called to see if I wanted to hang with him last night.




Is that some grey i see sneaking in there... :


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2012)

I can not wait to shave this thing off. Driving me mad! 

Why do males submit to this voluntarily? It's crazy!!! 

My friends and family have contributed close to $500 so far, which is awesome! 

Thanks to the ASF people who have!


----------



## Miner (23 November 2012)

Hi Kennas
Now you got the $500 reached on Thanks Giving Day.
Let us hope a samaritan helps you to donate  balance $500 reaching the goal.
Good luck my friend and thanks for taking the efforts to support Movember

Regards
Miner


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Is that some grey i see sneaking in there... :



That would be quite a lot of grey. eeeek! If I had any hair left on my head, that would also be grey. Maybe salt and pepper. 

It's going to be sad, almost, to part with my little friend in 3 days.


----------



## DB008 (28 November 2012)

Getting itchy, but for a good cause.....


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2012)

DB008 said:


> Getting itchy, but for a good cause.....



Awesome DB!  Welcome to the fold of Mo Bros.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2012)

Well, it's coming to a close. Just about to do the ceremonial shave. 

If any ASF'ers have a spare $5 bucks, are feeling philanthropic, and need a tax deduction, throw it to my Mo Space Page. 

http://au.movember.com/mospace/

Otherwise, gents, start looking after yourself a little better! The main point of this movement is awareness, not so much funding. Get your bits checked out, and if you're feeling out of sorts, do something about it!

Perhaps next Movember we will have an ASF team and raise the bar.


----------



## DB008 (30 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Well, it's coming to a close. Just about to do the ceremonial shave.
> 
> If any ASF'ers have a spare $5 bucks, are feeling philanthropic, and need a tax deduction, throw it to my Mo Space Page.
> 
> ...





Thank you for the donation kennas, much appreciated! 

I have now grown to like my Mo and am flying to Korea tomorrow for 4 days (work/pleasure), l'll shave it off in a few days. Have been told that it makes me look 'older'...LOL


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2012)

I'm proud to say I've been inducted into the Mo Bro Platinum Club by raising $1000.

Thank you ASF'ers for your support.

See you next year!


----------

